# Any other GTO's buried in snow??



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

I told myself I couldn't drive it until the snow around it melted, but I'm really considering digging it out because I can't wait! :willy:

These were taken last Saturday and it hasn't melted much. Anyone have any good pics?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have lots of pics from this weekend. We built a bobsled track in my yard and decided it was a good idea to wear my motorcycle gear to look professional. I guess that is what happens when you add 4 people, cabin fever, and Jell-O shots! I think there is even a few of the goat!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have any pictures to post but we just received around 10-12 inches of snow outside my front door two days ago. I don't drive my car in bad weather so right now it is sitting in my driveway nicely covered up. Do have a two car garage [ 1/2 is mine, the other 1/2 belongs to my girlfriend ] and my bikes take up most of my space


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Ice here yesterday, snow before that. Mine is safely in the garage until the salt washes away.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

snow? that's pretty much the norm here so mine stays parked and warm in the garage until spring. we had 105" last year and are over 30" so far this year with the big months coming up.

First snow Dec 3, 2009


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine is buried in a warm garage under a car cover.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My new car color os PSM(Phantom Salt Metallic). I gotta wash it this weekend.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> snow? that's pretty much the norm here so mine stays parked and warm in the garage until spring.


+1 :cool


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Geez thank goodness I live in Sunny Southern California...

I feel for your car...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Zrocket said:


> Geez thank goodness I live in Sunny Southern California...
> 
> I feel for your car...


I wouldn't trade snow and salt for your emmissions though!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

omg so true! lol I to have my baby in a nice warm gaurage with a cover getting some sleep


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I wouldn't trade snow and salt for your emmissions though!


Salt? your still using Salt, ash is dirty but much nicer on metal.

Think Ash...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ash won't melt the ice. Its good for traction but spreading it on roadways it will cake up on the undercarriage of cars the wheel wells and cause a heck of a mess.


----------



## Koondog (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice to see other people with my problem... and another MI GTO owner. I think I have it the worst because I have yet to really enjoy the car. Bought it. Drove it all the way back from AR. Played like hell for 3 days, snowed, and now doesn't run....... argh. But in Detroit emissions aren't a big concern.  Cant wait to get on some dry warm roads running again!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thank God for global warming.... imagine if it were a lie? We'd be up to our arzes in snow and frigid weather.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Buried til 2010...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

awe those poor goats!!
Mines safe and sound in a shed covered up and with a fresh coat of wax.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Drove my '65 about 50 miles today visiting folks for Christmas. That old 389 sure runs great in crisp 43 degree air. Cool and clear here in Central Calif....only snow is the snow I can see when I look east at the Sierra Nevada mountains. Looks pretty cold up there!!


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

i didnt drive my car to work on monday but was able to get it out on tuesday we had 2 feet where i am


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

NOPE, In the garage warm and toastee, little bit more to my snow pile and I can start working on my snow cave. You do it right you're okay tell that darn 2AM HEAD CALL!! Les


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

im so sorry to that guys. mines hibernating in the garage under a cover till theres no more salt and snow.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Here for you ppl that don't have a Garage for you baby...

Portable Heavy Duty Barn Garage w Powder Coated Frame $878.62

http://www.carportstation.com/IVG2/N/ProductID-34706.htm $103.49


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Ash won't melt the ice. Its good for traction but spreading it on roadways it will cake up on the undercarriage of cars the wheel wells and cause a heck of a mess.


When we spread ash on the surface of the snow it changes the albedo so the snow absorbs more solar energy and melts faster.


----------



## phantom0670 (Oct 15, 2009)

All the snow is melted now after a big rain (except lots of big plowed piles around) so I took the goat out a couple times this week. It's still a little sandy out for my liking, but my Blazer isn't really up to the task day after day. 10 days was too long to wait to drive the GTO though! If I can just keep the car out of the nastiest snow/salt I'll be happy..


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

I wasn't completly sold on winter tires until now, I was stuck on my flat driveway with the summer BF's!! in 2-3 inches of snow


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Mine is safely tucked away in the garage... However, it is coated with dirt and salt, as it is my daily driver.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

GTO_Z71 said:


> I wasn't completly sold on winter tires until now, I was stuck on my flat driveway with the summer BF's!! in 2-3 inches of snow


The BF Goodrich KDWS tires that came with the car are total garbage. Even though the S in the KDWS stands for snow, these tires are pathetic in snow, rain and dry pavement.

If you have to drive your GTO in the snow, get some proper ice and snow tires for it.

:cheers


----------

